# Apache + php5 , keeps downloading php files in browser



## pinoguin (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, 

I've been up on this all night  I lept changing addtypes, addhandlers, reinstalling apache and php5 but still nothing. 

I use phpinfo.php to test the server but it downloads the php file! everything else like html work fine. 


```
[LoadModule php5_module libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
/CODE]
Under <IfModule mime_module>
[CODE]    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm .html
```

This is basically the default httpd.conf file and I followed this guide: 
http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/install-php-5-for-web-hosting.php


What can I do?


----------



## gilinko (Feb 7, 2009)

Did you remeber to restart the apache server after each configuration change? Otherwise any changes you make won't impact the server.


----------



## pinoguin (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, sorry about this. I just solved it. 

Permissions problem, I made it to 755 and it worked.


----------

